# Free Plants and Fish for Pick up Only



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm trimming some of my tanks tomorrow. Got plenty of trimmings for local pick up only. PM or call me if you have my number and want some. I've got several cuttings of the following (not enough to plant a new tank, but more than 1 or 2):

Ludwigia Cuba
Hygrophila Difformis Variegated
Hygro Angustafolia
Limno Aromatica
Java Moss
??? Moss (Singapore, Taiwan, XMas or ...)
Mermaid Weed (usually saved for Nikolay but plenty for people who can actually grow it)

Got one or two cuttings of (will go fast):

Tonina Belem
Ludwigia Pantanal
Bacopa Caroliniana
Ludwigia Repens Narrow Leaf
single cuttings of various others.

Also got plenty of fancy guppies and endlers (kept seperate of course).


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

you still got the plants? Im looking for some fast growing ones that can out grow algae. Thanks.


----------



## debbiedo7 (May 6, 2009)

I would like to try my hand at a planted tank. :clap2:
When you trim the plants again I would love to get some from you. 
I live in Grand Prairie. 
I would also like some of you extra fish.

Thank You,
Debbie


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have sent both of you a pm.

All of the plants have now been spoken for. If I still have them this weekend, I will repost.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you very much for the wounderfull plants and fish that you gave me... All of your tanks are wounderfull. I wish i have alot of tanks too but my wife will let me go. lol


----------



## debbiedo7 (May 6, 2009)

Mike,
Thank You for the plants & fish.
You are so full of knowledge & I know that I didn't retain half of what you told me. Next time I see you I'll bring some of my leopard guppies for you.
I'll post pictures of my tank when it settles some.


----------

